# "SchnickNick´s Poting"



## SchnickNick (8. September 2012)

*"SchnickNick´s Poting"*

Seit langem habe ich geplant und darüber gegrübelt wie mein erster Pot ausschauen sollte.
Nachdem das CAD-Programm regelrecht gequält wurde war es so weit: Mein Pot rief hergestellt zu werden 

*Rohmaterial:*

Auf gings also ins Materiallager und es wurden zwei Kunststoffplatten und Alu-Vollmaterial geholt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danach gings an die Fräsmaschine und das Rohmaterial wurde aufgenommen um es an entsprechender stelle mit Bohrungen zu versehen,
dazu habe ich leider keine Bilder 

Also gins weiter an die Drehmaschine an der die Hauptsächliche Arbeit verrichtet wurde




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zwischendurch wurde der Kunststoff von mir auf Ausenmaße gefräst. Bohrungen und das große Loch verrichtete die CNC-Maschine.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach weiterer Arbeit an Pot und Drehmaschine strahlte er mich förmlich an 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




An dieser Stelle tut es mir Leid dass ich nicht weitere Bilder während der Fertigung für euch habe  
Dafür beim nächsten mal! 



*Eckdaten:*
Höhe: ~ 150mm
Durchmesser: ~ 80mm
Gewicht: 1.300g
Fassungsvermögen: ~ 240ml


*Konstruktive Kritik, Anregungen etc. sind willkommen*


----------



## der8auer (8. September 2012)

*AW: "SchnickNick´s Poting"*

Sieht gut aus  Schöne Arbeit!


----------



## SchnickNick (8. September 2012)

*AW: "SchnickNick´s Poting"*

Dankeschön


----------



## True Monkey (8. September 2012)

*AW: "SchnickNick´s Poting"*

Kann man nicht motzen 

Sieht gut aus und ich bin auf die ersten Tests gespannt


----------



## SchnickNick (8. September 2012)

*AW: "SchnickNick´s Poting"*

Erste Tests erfolgen wenn des Wetter auch wieder etwas kälter wird


----------



## Masterchief79 (12. September 2012)

*AW: "SchnickNick´s Poting"*

Für den ersten Versuch wirklich nicht übel würde ich sagen, jetzt bin ich auf Tests gespannt  Und guck mal, ob da noch ein ähnlicher Block Kupfer im Lager rumliegt


----------



## SchnickNick (13. September 2012)

*AW: "SchnickNick´s Poting"*

"Nicht übel" 

so ne kleine 5 Meter Kupferstange in dem Durchmesser lag noch in der Ecke


----------



## Masterchief79 (14. September 2012)

*AW: "SchnickNick´s Poting"*

Ja perfekt, dann mach damit nochmal dasselbe und du hast nen Super LN2 Pot 
Vielleicht die Oberfläche unten drin noch etwas vergrößern, ein mittiges Loch dürfte schon reichen, damit der Pot unter LN2 schneller reagiert. Ich hab mal LN2 komplett ohne Struktur unten drin gebencht, der Pot reagiert sowas von langsam auf Temperaturveränderungen, da bist du bald 2L LN2 nur zum runterkühlen los.^^ Andererseits sind die Temperaturen unter Last natürlich unglaublich stabil. Die CPU zog gut 400W aus der Leitung und die Temperatur hat schwankte nur um ein paar Grad.
Ich bin da wahrlich kein Experte, aber das ist das war mir bei der Betrachtung so aufgefallen ist.


----------



## SchnickNick (14. September 2012)

*AW: "SchnickNick´s Poting"*

Ja das mit der Bodenstruktur weis ich schon. Aber ich konnte nicht noch ewig daran arbeiten da man in der Ausbildung nicht nur Pöte dreht 
Aber bald besteht warscheinlich nochmal die Möglichkeit ein paar vielleicht zu fertigen


----------

